# Cage bar size and babies



## Hawkula (Nov 30, 2008)

So I havnt got feeder mice yet (we keep hawks and owls so bills are on the rise terribly  ) but want to if I can convince my dad its worth it (any ideas welcome lol ) .
But anyway - I just found a fairly well priced bird cage and was planning on buying it for a few reasons but mainly being feeder mice - but I am concerned about A the cage bar size, is 1/3"x2", would this be ok or would they escape? and B would the babies be ok climbing it if they kept dropping? its about 22" high and would have about 4 shelves in there but I dont want them to injure themselves. 
Thanks all


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Im not sure about the bird cage thing because ive never used any cages but have you thought about converting plastic storage boxes? They make great breeding boxes.

Just a thought


----------



## Hawkula (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks.
I have thought about it and already have some suitable boxes but am not sure about stacking them and I dont really have anywhere to put a mouse rack nor the money (unless on the very small chance I am allowed a proper one for xmas and could keep it in the shed :lol: ) . Would it be ok to just have the top half of the sides mesh?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

You can see how i made mine on the other topic here but as long as there is plenty of air circulation i don't think there would be a problem. Good luck


----------



## Hawkula (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh cool! Thankyou!
The boxes I have available are similar to the that were posted in the forsale supplies but there are purple, I've also got loads of other random boxes in the shed but they arn't see through at all so would have to put quite a big screen on the sides.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

The boxes don't nessacerly have to be see through..

some breeders use the wooden breeding boxes and they let in very little if any light at all so this would be the same kind of thing as your boxes


----------



## Hawkula (Nov 30, 2008)

True, will have to have a look when I go out to feed everybody (err...hawks and owls I should say lol ) and see if I can get a few to try practice cutting on (knowing me I will go through 1000's before I suceed in a useable box  ).


----------

